# Go Set a Watchman



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got an eReaderIQ alert the other day that the pre-order price went down to $13.99 . . . .

Might want to check if you had it on pre-order . . . . I _think_ Amazon will automatically sell a pre-order at the lowest price, but it may be the sell it at the lower of order price or release day price.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Checked and my preorder says $8.77, so yeah, lowest price. I was also pretty sure it was lowest price in between order and release, but checking reaffirmed that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuttle said:


> Checked and my preorder says $8.77, so yeah, lowest price. I was also pretty sure it was lowest price in between order and release, but checking reaffirmed that.


Yeah . . . . I'd thought there was a lower price earlier . . . but the most recent one was $15.99 . . . .

I figure I'll borrow it from the library at some point.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

While it's exciting that the book's coming out and everything, I was sufficiently alarmed by some of the allegations around its publication (essentially, that Harper Lee might have been taken advantage of in some way) that I'm really waiting for the full story to come out before I decide whether it would be ethical for me to buy it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . . I read something the other day that implied that the agent did indeed know about the manuscript a couple of years ago, before the sister died. The sister who made it quite clear that they didn't want the thing published. The agent then conveniently 'found' it after she was gone.

I also read, though, that someone completely neutral went and talked to Ms Lee about the old manuscript -- with no outside influences present; found her alert and competent -- and she expressed that she was very happy to have it published.

It's hard to know what's true . . . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

First chapter published online before the book is officially out:

http://www.wsj.com/articles/harper-lees-go-set-a-watchman-read-the-first-chapter-1436500861


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Andra said:


> First chapter published online before the book is officially out:
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/harper-lees-go-set-a-watchman-read-the-first-chapter-1436500861


The sample is interesting from a historic perspective - it shows Harper Lee's progression as an author. From a story perspective - and perhaps this is entirely due to my modern sensibilities - I can't say that this 1 sample preview is making me chomp at the bit for more. Her first publisher was right in rejecting it - and thank goodness he did as we would not have my favorite book!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/books/2015/07/10/go-set-a-watchman-harper-lee-book-review/29980231/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/11/books/review-harper-lees-go-set-a-watchman-gives-atticus-finch-a-dark-side.html?emc=edit_na_20150710&nlid=1190168&ref=cta


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Amazon sent me a whole email on this one overnight.

Why? I don't read this sort of stuff. And haven't ever read the previous book.

But someone there obviously thinks its a big deal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TimothyEllis said:


> Amazon sent me a whole email on this one overnight.
> 
> Why? I don't read this sort of stuff. And haven't ever read the previous book.
> 
> But someone there obviously thinks its a big deal.


It IS a big deal . . . . it's the most pre-ordered book since the last Harry Potter. And if you haven't read _To Kill a Mockingbird_, well, that's just sad.  

Seriously, though, if you don't want to get announcements and such, you can change your email preferences at Amazon. I have most of 'em turned off, frankly, most of the time, but I turn 'em back on every now and again if I'm just looking for new stuff.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I do have most of them turned off.

But they keep sending me uninteresting emails anyway.

The only thing I want to be told about is SF and fantasy. 

Serious literature is not my thing, and never was. I made a point of avoiding it at school, after they forced me to read Animal Farm, and we had to view Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered it back in February and just checked, it shows the price at $8.77... yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Still looking forward to getting it and reading it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Arlington County library is getting 50 copies . . . spread throughout the various branches.  They also expect to have it via Overdrive when it's actually released.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my copy ($8.77) is downloaded to my Voyage. Setting aside the books I've been reading!

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I haven't bought a copy yet, and will be interested to hear what KB readers think of the book overall. In the couple of reviews I've read so far, some of the controversial issues are discussed, but none of the reviewers actually commented on whether the book is well written. If a book is well written, I can enjoy reading it even if some of the content is personally upsetting to me.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm undecided on whether to read this - I'm dubious in case it tarnishes Mockingbird for me. Based on some of the articles I've read, that would be a real risk. I will be interested in seeing what folk around here think of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The best discussion on TV that I've seen about it was last night on the PBS Newshour. You can view it here:
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/harper-lees-go-set-watchman-offers-surprising-shift/

It can't tarnish TKAM for me. It's a separate book. An alternative universe, as it were. I'm fascinated by the idea that her initial book was about Scout discovering, as an adult, that the man she had idealized as a child has feet of clay. That's actually a fascinating idea to play with--and something that quite a few children discover about their parents or idols as they grow up. It makes me wonder if that was rooted in her reality.

Also interesting that there are some small details in TKAM that some people have thought implied a less-than-perfect attitude towards race in Atticus Finch. One is that his housekeeper, who is black, is made to eat in the kitchen. (Yes, I know, time and place--I'm not saying I agree, just that it's an issue I've read.)

Let you know--I'm going to start it today (came last night as I went to bed!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I found the review in yesterday's Washington Post quite thoughtful:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/book-world-in-harper-lees-go-set-a-watchman-a-less-noble-atticus-finch/2015/07/11/f72b078a-2756-11e5-b72c-2b7d516e1e0e_story.html?wprss=rss_books

I didn't pre-order, however . . . will borrow from the library once it's available on overdrive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I found the review in yesterday's Washington Post quite thoughtful:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/book-world-in-harper-lees-go-set-a-watchman-a-less-noble-atticus-finch/2015/07/11/f72b078a-2756-11e5-b72c-2b7d516e1e0e_story.html?wprss=rss_books
> 
> I didn't pre-order, however . . . will borrow from the library once it's available on overdrive.


Or I can loan you a Paperwhite with it on if you want to read it right away. We can do lunch!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or I can loan you a Paperwhite with it on if you want to read it right away. We can do lunch!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks . . . but I'm not in any real hurry . . . . I'm spending this week finishing up stuff I have to do for my 'music camp' next week. . . so won't have much time anyway. When I get back, though, if all the library lists (I'm on 3*) are horribly long, perhaps I'll take you up on that. 

But I'd still be in favor of lunch!  Thursday or Friday? PM me. 

*well, 1: it's not listed in Arlington yet but I'm on the list with Alexandria; it's in the Navy Library but I'm having trouble putting it on hold . . .


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm going to try to get a copy at my local Barnes and Noble after work today. I loved TKAM when I first read it in high school English class. I read the first chapter of Watchman online and I'm definitely curious about reading more about this alternate story.

Has there been any more news on the issue about whether or not Harper Lee was tricked by the publisher/agent to have this book published? As much as I want to read this book, I would feel guilty if the news was true about it. She's such a great writer, and I would buy her book just to support her wonderful literary contributions she's brought to the world, but I would not do it if this was all a dirty trick from the publisher/agent...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie Long said:


> I'm going to try to get a copy at my local Barnes and Noble after work today. I loved TKAM when I first read it in high school English class. I read the first chapter of Watchman online and I'm definitely curious about reading more about this alternate story.
> 
> Has there been any more news on the issue about whether or not Harper Lee was tricked by the publisher/agent to have this book published? As much as I want to read this book, I would feel guilty if the news was true about it. She's such a great writer, and I would buy her book just to support her wonderful literary contributions she's brought to the world, but I would not do it if this was all a dirty trick from the publisher/agent...


In a different thread here in the Book Corner, I posted a link to an article that said someone official (from the state or the county?) interviewed her to see if there were elder abuse/undue influence indications and said she was cognizant and happy that it had been published. I'll see if I can find a link. I don't think we'll ever know for sure.

http://circanews.com/news/harper-lee-new-novel



> Alabama's Dept. of Human Resources said April 3 it had closed its investigation into reports that Lee was the victim of elder abuse in connection to the publication of the new book. It called the allegations "unfounded." Lee, employees at her assisted living facility and acquaintances were interviewed as part of the investigation.
> 
> The Alabama Securities Commission said March 12 it had closed its investigation into a complaint of possible financial fraud and elder abuse involving Lee. The commission president said investigators spoke with Lee and "she was able to answer questions we asked to our satisfaction."


Betsy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

So, has anyone read it yet? I can't make up my mind on whether I should buy it or not so I'm gonna live vicariously through you all and hope the price drops soon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> So, has anyone read it yet? I can't make up my mind on whether I should buy it or not so I'm gonna live vicariously through you all and hope the price drops soon!


I've just started it and enjoying it very much so far.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just went live via Arlington County PL with no wait! Downloaded . . . I'll probably start it this evening . . .


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In a different thread here in the Book Corner, I posted a link to an article that said someone official (from the state or the county?) interviewed her to see if there were elder abuse/undue influence indications and said she was cognizant and happy that it had been published. I'll see if I can find a link. I don't think we'll ever know for sure.
> 
> http://circanews.com/news/harper-lee-new-novel
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for that. It still sounds so muddled. I guess no one will really know for sure.
I got my copy and am already on chapter 4. Loving the story so far. Scout is still her same sassy self. I hope it's all true and Lee was actually happy that this book was published. From all the news stories I've been seeing, this might be set to be one of the biggest, most successful launches in a very long time...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie Long said:


> Thanks for that. It still sounds so muddled. I guess no one will really know for sure.
> I got my copy and am already on chapter 4. Loving the story so far. Scout is still her same sassy self. I hope it's all true and Lee was actually happy that this book was published. From all the news stories I've been seeing, this might be set to be one of the biggest, most successful launches in a very long time...


I believe Amazon have said it was their most-pre-ordered book ever . . .eclipsing Harry Potter number 7.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe Amazon have said it was their most-pre-ordered book ever . . .eclipsing Harry Potter number 7.


I heard that, too! Good for Ms. Lee


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Our city library doesn't even have TKAM as an ebook, let alone this new one and I don't feel inclined to buy it so I guess I'll have to wait till it's available to borrow somewhere and then decide if I want to read it.

I'll be interested to hear what others say about it - the reviews I read last week didn't make me feel like it was something I wanted to read. I guess I don't want to be disillusioned like the grown up Scout apparently is.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

_Mockingbird_ and _Watchman_ are two versions of the same story and probably ought to be read together. We may come to see _Mockingbird_ as a fable and _Watchman_ as closer to the truth Harper Lee sought to describe. Like _Tom Sawyer_ and _Huckleberry Finn_, the more important book may be second one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven Hardesty said:


> _Mockingbird_ and _Watchman_ are two versions of the same story and probably ought to be read together. We may come to see _Mockingbird_ as a fable and _Watchman_ as closer to the truth Harper Lee sought to describe. Like _Tom Sawyer_ and _Huckleberry Finn_, the more important book may be second one.


I disagree . . . I just finished _Watchman_ and, to me, it's a very different story to _Mockingbird_. _M_ is about the hero worship of a child for her father. _W_ is about what happens when the child grows up and learns that her father is, after all, still a human. I would agree that it is good to read them as a sort of set, and I think it's good that _W_ has been published.

I do think it's possible that if _W_ had been published pretty much as is, it would have been well received, but, likely, not garnered the attention _M_ did at it's publishing. And if that _had_ happened, it's possible _M_ would never have been written!  I think that both portray truths about Southern views during their respective decades.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd also say _Watchman_ is a very different story than _Mockingbird_. _Watchman_ is about someone recognizing deeper problems in her town, recognizing her father is human, struggling with the world as an adult. It has a very different feel than _Mockingbird_ to me.

I think it is a lot better to read them together than read _Watchman_ without _Mockingbird_ (though I think that would work), and think it is definitely good to have been published and worth reading. Also, am glad that it happened how it did - that we got _Mockingbird_.


----------



## Monie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wasn't going to read Watchmen but the discussion here makes me really curious. I just placed an order with my library.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Steven Hardesty said:


> _Mockingbird_ and _Watchman_ are two versions of the same story and probably ought to be read together. We may come to see _Mockingbird_ as a fable and _Watchman_ as closer to the truth Harper Lee sought to describe. Like _Tom Sawyer_ and _Huckleberry Finn_, the more important book may be second one.


Yes, I feel that Watchman is the "rest of the story" that we got in Mockingbird, as Paul Harvey would have said. Yes, the themes are very different, but it seems like Watchman is the story that Harper Lee truly wanted to tell. It's interesting how Mockingbird, especially being out there for so many years before Watchman was published, put us as the reader in the same position as Scout when we finally got the second book. To me, that just proves what a brilliant and insightful author Ms. Lee is.


----------



## Henry Sugar (Aug 21, 2015)

Marie Long said:


> I heard that, too! Good for Ms. Lee


Good for her publishers... I'm very sketched out by the circumstances surrounding this novel. And did I read somewhere that there might be ANOTHER "long-lost" manuscript...?


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

I picked this up the other day. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just finished it and enjoyed it. I find no disparity between Atticus as both books portray him. I grew up in that atmosphere and knew adults, my father included, who held attitudes about race similar to those of Atticus in _W_ and practiced fairness as Atticus demonstrated in _TKAM_.

Scout does not realize until she is 26 that her father and her childhood boyfriend have typical southern racial prejudices. I find that discovery and her reaction upon learning it hard to believe, and I think that Lee contrived the discovery and confrontation for the sake of story. In such an environment those feelings cannot be disguised for that long. Children hear adults talking, and they don't miss even the subtlest suggestions of benign prejudice. Scout would have known how the men in her life felt.

I thoroughly enjoyed the book perhaps because it tells a story with which I can relate.


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Is it as good as the first one? 

Would LOVE to know...


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

TomCrossley said:


> Is it as good as the first one?
> 
> Would LOVE to know...


Then you should read it. The relative worth of the stories will depend on what each reader finds in them. It's as well-written as TKAM in my opinion. Atticus in Watchman is more believable in my view than he is in TKAM. Not as admirable, but closer to reality to the men of his generation and upbringing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TomCrossley said:


> Is it as good as the first one?
> 
> Would LOVE to know...


My opinion: maybe not quite. But only because it's perhaps not quite as polished. But still an good story well told.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I picked up the audio book but I haven't had a chance to listen. Hopefully soon.


----------

